
Sisyphus on Fire: The Coming Agile Dystopia - jives
http://blog.cognitect.com/blog/2015/12/2/sisyphus-on-fire
======
sportanova
I agree that the meaningless deadlines are evil, but this article falls into
the false dichotomy of either Waterfall or Agile, and nothing else

------
ctstover
I support all efforts to promote agile hatred, so that part is great. Though,
I also promote awareness that gray text on white background promotes
illiteracy.

